# Comics  > Image Comics >  Spread - by Justin Jordan and Kyle Strahm

## capuga

Interview with Justin and Kyle featuring some preview art:

http://www.bleedingcool.com/2014/06/...medium=twitter

----------


## Groo Odyssey

Already added to my pull list. This is my most eagerly anticipated title from Image this year, it looks terrific. I can't wait for this. Hopefully it finds an audience because I read somewhere that Justin has at least 50 issues planned for this.

----------


## brooky1969

Incredible. Absolutely a must have. That art just blows me away.

----------


## Dark-Flux

Looks pretty cool. Ill try it out.

----------


## Groo Odyssey

Some more images. Look at this, just jaw dropping gorgeous artwork.  :EEK!:

----------


## Danny Rand's Other Fist

First I've heard of the book but going by that interview and the preview art, colour me interested.

----------


## Deckard

Looks fantastic. I love The Thing and as mentioned, the art looks great. Can't wait.

----------


## capuga

Nice long interview with Justin and Kyle:

http://multiversitycomics.com/interv...ead-interview/

----------


## Groo Odyssey

Loving everything I've read. This comic is tailored made to my tastes, can't wait for this!

----------


## capuga

Nice advance review:

http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/06/...1ac8de5700000a

----------


## rac shade

Added this to my pull list as soon as the solicits turned up in Previews. I've heard it described as Lone Wolf & Cub meets The Thing, the Phantom Variant for #1 definitely has that LW&C vibe....can't wait.

----------


## capuga

Another highly positive advance review:

http://multiversitycomics.com/review...dvance-review/

----------


## capuga

Another interview with Justin about the book:

http://comicbuzz.com/2014/06/justin-...-about-spread/

----------


## capuga

9 out of 10 advance review:

http://www.geekedoutnation.com/advance-review-spread-1/

----------


## Groo Odyssey

This needs to come out now! Can't wait.

----------


## capuga

New USA Today interview with Justin:

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/2...ries/11780901/

----------


## Dorktron

This and Copperhead are my two anticipated titles for the summer.

----------


## capuga

Podcast with Justin talking about the book:

http://www.aintitcool.com/node/67836

----------


## Groo Odyssey

Capuga, you're excited for this title aren't ya? haha

----------


## capuga

> Capuga, you're excited for this title aren't ya? haha


Ha, yeah. Want to make sure the word gets out.

----------


## Groo Odyssey

> Ha, yeah. Want to make sure the word gets out.


If it's the same week as Invincible, which book will be Image Comic of the Week?  :Wink:

----------


## capuga

Another interview with Justin:

http://www.comicosity.com/interview-...justin-jordan/

----------


## capuga

Another interview ahead of this week's release:

http://bloody-disgusting.com/intervi...ordans-spread/

----------


## Dorktron

Interesting. The creator said he has up to 60 issues planned out but he can effectively tell his story in 24 issues. That is a big gap, but I hope he gets to go the distance too. This world looks like a lot of fun to explore.

----------


## capuga

Advance review:

http://comingupcomicsblog.com/spread-1/

----------


## capuga

1st issue is out today. It is awesome, go out and pick it up!

----------


## capuga

Another interview:

http://www.dynamicforces.com/htmlfil...=IN07091487754

----------


## capuga

10 out of 10 review:

http://www.comicosity.com/review-spread-1/

----------


## Serotonin

Didn't care for it. I bought and read it, I will hold off and give the trade a try, see if it reads better that way. Glad you like it though.  :Smile:

----------


## Peter Parker

This title is selling like mad, my LCS had a ton last Wed and they are all gone.

----------


## The Riddle Factory

I liked it even though it wasnt as good a 1st issue as the likes of Southern Bastard and nail-biter but i will stick with it, the art work is incredible and it looks like it may be a grower.

----------


## The Fn Man

I picked it up and it just didn't grab me. Art was awesome but story wise.... Regardless I will follow it out and see if it gets better.

----------


## capuga

Issue 2 preview:

http://buzzcomics.net/showpost.php?p...76&postcount=1

----------


## Groo Odyssey

I'm in for the full 60 issue run. Keep pumping that book Capuga.  :Smile:

----------


## capuga

Another excellent issue.

It's amazing how well adjusted the grown up Hope narrator sounds considering she was raised in the Spread zone with a crazy "mom" and quiet, violent "dad".

Liked the introduction to the new pretty boy villain. Looks like he is a badass, looking forward to seeing what happens in a fight between him and No (I assume it will happen at some point).

----------


## KatSparxx

I didn't grab the first issue as soon as it came out, and they were all gone by the time I got to my shop. I finally went in when the second print came in and grabbed the second issue to go with it. I'm really glad I did, because I don't think I'd have been as excited for it without the second issue. I'm thrilled with how the second turned out and am now anxiously awaiting the rest.

----------


## capuga

Issue 3 preview:

http://www.comicosity.com/first-look-spread-3/

----------


## devinofthedead

I think I will be picking this book up on Wednesday. Looks pretty compelling and the reviews are good. Love The Thing, and I guess this has a feel similar to that. The art looks insane.

----------


## King's_Gambit

> I liked it even though it wasnt as good a 1st issue as the likes of Southern Bastard and nail-biter but i will stick with it, the art work is incredible and it looks like it may be a grower.


I actually liked it more than the first issue.  It felt a little less derivative now that we've got a couple of supporting characters introduced.

I look forward to Jordan expanding his world and beefing up the supporting cast further so that I can stop thinking of Sweet Tooth and the Last of Us when reading the book.

Seriously though, Kyle Strahm is a ridiculously good artist.  I can see him getting pretty big.  Where does Jordan find these guys?  First Tradd Moore, now Kyle Strahm.  And they're not just awesome artists, they're extremely unique artists that look like no one else out there right now.

And for his upcoming creator-owned book at Boom!, Deep State, he's unearthed another unknown artist in Ariela Kristantina and, again, same thing: totally awesome new artist with a unique style (if I had to pinpoint it....a combination of Rafael Albuquerque and Mateo Scalera).

Felipe Sobreiro is a freaking awesome colorist too.  He was great on Luther Strode and he's even better here.

----------


## devinofthedead

Just picked up 1 and 2. This book is everything I love rolled up into a gross horrible package. This is a must read for me now.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

The art on this is amazing.  The story is like y the last man meets i dunno buffy maybe.  I can't wait to read issue 3.

----------


## Groo Odyssey

> Just picked up 1 and 2. This book is everything I love rolled up into a gross horrible package. This is a must read for me now.


Gets more gross in issue 3 LOL.

----------


## Weekend Warrior

Finally read #1 and 2 and like it a lot, esp the art. Only (very) minor gripe: No looks a bit too Wolverine-esque...

----------


## Shinglepants

I bought #1 today on the recommendation of a friend. Immediately after finishing it I purchased #2. Immediately after that I got #3. Man, it really pulled me in. In went from only checking it out because a friend said I should, with no real expectations, to being utterly hooked. Can't wait for issue 4.

----------


## MattyHaydock

Absolutely loving this title.

Issue 3 took stuff to a new level!

Great pacing and funny writing. 

Highly recommened

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

When is issue 4 coming out.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

Still waiting for the next issue.  I know it has been a month.

----------


## capuga

Issue 4 preview. Out this week!

http://www.comicbookresources.com:80...eview&id=24401

----------


## capuga

Well I guess that answers the question on who is more badass between Ravello and No. Surprised a confrontation happened so early. Another really excellent issue, hope everyone is checking this book out.

----------


## Danny Rand's Other Fist

Enjoyed issue four, but not really blown away at the moment. I feel like there's tons of potential in there though so I'm going to stick with it for a bit.

----------


## Dorktron

> Well I guess that answers the question on who is more badass between Ravello and No. Surprised a confrontation happened so early. Another really excellent issue, hope everyone is checking this book out.


I figured the first trade will be in February, so I will check it out then. If I like it, I will probably switch to singles from there on out.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

I love this series and want more more more.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

I know this isn't the most delayed book of all time, astonishing x-men, spider-man black cat the evil that men do, kickass, ultimate wolverine vs the hulk but still this is getting old.  This book is leaps and bounds one of the best and the delays are killing me.  I really wish books like this wouldn't get solicited till they have a minimum of six but preferably 10 in the can. (or what ever the comic version of in the can is)

----------


## King's_Gambit

> Enjoyed issue four, but not really blown away at the moment. I feel like there's tons of potential in there though so I'm going to stick with it for a bit.


I generally feel the same way.  That said, what DOES blow me away are Kyle Strahm's art and Felix Sobreiro's colours.

----------


## The Fn Man

It's a decent book, you keep waiting for some big reveal. I usually give new series about 10 issues before I make a final decision.

----------


## Ragdoll

#6 FINALLY DROPPED!

It was an amazing end to the arc. If you liked the build up, you'll love the pay off. 
Is the writers other series, Luther Strode, worth reading if I like this?

----------


## capuga

> #6 FINALLY DROPPED!
> 
> It was an amazing end to the arc. If you liked the build up, you'll love the pay off. 
> Is the writers other series, Luther Strode, worth reading if I like this?


Yes, absolutely. Luther Strode is one of my all time favorites. Cannot recommend it enough.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

Can anyone confirm that an issue ships this week and next week like it says on their image page?

----------


## capuga

> Can anyone confirm that an issue ships this week and next week like it says on their image page?


Diamond has an issue coming out this week but the Image site doesn't update very well so I'm sure there won't be an issue next week.

----------


## Justin Jordan

> I know this isn't the most delayed book of all time, astonishing x-men, spider-man black cat the evil that men do, kickass, ultimate wolverine vs the hulk but still this is getting old.  This book is leaps and bounds one of the best and the delays are killing me.  I really wish books like this wouldn't get solicited till they have a minimum of six but preferably 10 in the can. (or what ever the comic version of in the can is)



Here's the thing: we don't get paid for this book ahead of time. And that drawing a book even kind of monthly is a full time job. More than full time, usually - I don't know many artists that ONLY draw eight hours a day. 

So what you're asking is for Kyle (or any other artist) to work for, at a minimum, 11 months unpaid*. 

Dude, not going to happen. 

I'm bummed we've run late, too, but some perspective: as of today we've put seven issues, one of them oversized, and a trade in ten months. We're trying to get things so the book runs on schedule, but that's not a bad output for one creative team. 

*Six months to do the issues, plus five months from solicits until we get a check from the issues. 

No, no issue next week. That was an artifact of the solicit process, which was too late to change. The next issue should be out later in May. I've written through issue twelve, if that helps.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

I hope I didn't offend you.  I love the book is the only reason I ask.

----------


## Justin Jordan

> I hope I didn't offend you.  I love the book is the only reason I ask.


Nah, no worries - I hope I wasn't too snarky. 

It's just that making non big two comic is complicated. Well, Big Two is complicated too, but that's mostly editorial's problem. On my Image books, I AM editorial.

For instance, the reason that Spread's solicit schedule is jacked up is that we have to submit the solicts four months in advance - I did the solicits for August back at the beginning of this month. So unless you are four issues ahead, anything that messes up the schedule is going to throw things off in a way you can't readily fix. It's frustrating for us as a creators to.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

It was kinda snarky but I also get that I was coming off like an intitled asshole.  I have no knowledge really of how the industry works.  Novelists get advances and then  percentage of the sales.

----------


## Ragdoll

Amazing new issue. I loved the feeling when I suddenly realized what was going on and who this seemingly new character was. It made me appreciate the first arc all the more. Bravo.

----------


## Justin Jordan

> Amazing new issue. I loved the feeling when I suddenly realized what was going on and who this seemingly new character was. It made me appreciate the first arc all the more. Bravo.


Thanks! I really liked how the issue turned out. The next one of these, issue 12, is about Molly. It's, uh.....dark.

----------


## capuga

> Amazing new issue. I loved the feeling when I suddenly realized what was going on and who this seemingly new character was. It made me appreciate the first arc all the more. Bravo.


Agreed. I didn't realize who it was until I saw him grin when he saw what happened to the kid, then I was like "oh, makes total sense". Really well done one-shot. These type of issues can easily be filler, but this was instead an interesting read with character building backstory and some world building.

----------


## Groo Odyssey

Loved this stand alone issue, thought it was terrific.

----------


## Justin Jordan

> Agreed. I didn't realize who it was until I saw him grin when he saw what happened to the kid, then I was like "oh, makes total sense". Really well done one-shot. These type of issues can easily be filler, but this was instead an interesting read with character building backstory and some world building.


Yeah, the intent with these is that they're not filler. You don't, I think, need to know the Preacher's story to understand the first arc, but I think the first arc is stronger knowing what made him the man he is. There's actually more to his backstory that's mostly just hinted at here: basically, he was raised in a super religious fundamentalist family, but broke away from them in college. So when the stuff with the kid breaks his mind, he sort of reverts back to that. Basically synthesizing fundamentalist beliefs with the presence of the Spread. We will see more of The Church of the Risen God in the future, though, so that particular belief structure is going to be explored in more depth later. 

Likewise, with Molly's story (already written) you don't need to know it to understand Molly now, but hopefully it will add some depth to her and give you a new perspective on some of the stuff you've already seen.

----------


## Groo Odyssey

> Yeah, the intent with these is that they're not filler. You don't, I think, need to know the Preacher's story to understand the first arc, but I think the first arc is stronger knowing what made him the man he is. There's actually more to his backstory that's mostly just hinted at here: basically, he was raised in a super religious fundamentalist family, but broke away from them in college. So when the stuff with the kid breaks his mind, he sort of reverts back to that. Basically synthesizing fundamentalist beliefs with the presence of the Spread. We will see more of The Church of the Risen God in the future, though, so that particular belief structure is going to be explored in more depth later. 
> 
> Likewise, with Molly's story (already written) you don't need to know it to understand Molly now, but hopefully it will add some depth to her and give you a new perspective on some of the stuff you've already seen.


I already said I was in for the entire run, keep up the great work Justin and Kyle. Spread is easily one of my favorite series ATM, been loving every issue. Thanks for putting out such a great comic.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

Loved the art on this issue.  And since the art is one of my favorite things about the series (not that I don't love the story but damn what amazing art.  It is beautifully grotesque) I was worried the art would be disappointing.  I am not familiar with mr cobb that I am aware of (his art reminded me of Karre Andrews)

While I am anxious to get back to the ongoing story I did enjoy the one shot.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

New issue this coming wednesday?

----------


## Justin Jordan

> New issue this coming wednesday?


Should be. I've had the the comps for a week or two.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

Yay.............

----------


## capuga

Should be a Justin Jordan double dose this week with Luther Strode and Spread.

----------


## AwesomeUsername

> Should be a Justin Jordan double dose this week with Luther Strode and Spread.


I was just thinking of that. Both Luther Strode and Spread. This is going to be insane. So excited about the Spread reveals Justin mentioned on Twitter.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

Looks like I am getting this next week instead of today.  My pay check didnt come in.  If it comes in tomorrow i might beg a ride to my far away shop to pick it up.  If not ill have to wait till next week.

----------


## capuga

> Should be a Justin Jordan double dose this week with Luther Strode and Spread.


Got to my LCS to pick up my books and found out it was actually a triple dose of Justin Jordan this week as Deep State also came out today.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

Finally read issue 8.  I really liked it.  This new group of artful dodgers are interesting.

----------


## Justin Jordan

> Finally read issue 8.  I really liked it.  This new group of artful dodgers are interesting.


Thanks!

You're the first person who has mentioned the Oliver Twist thing, which is entirely intentional. The Professor is meant to be, or at least look like, a Fagin type.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

> Thanks!
> 
> You're the first person who has mentioned the Oliver Twist thing, which is entirely intentional. The Professor is meant to be, or at least look like, a Fagin type.


Hah.  It seemed like it was meant to be.  Maybe cause I was just thinking of BKV's runaways and he had a group inspired by them as well.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

New issue out tomorrow right Justin?  I'll get it sunday when I go to a convention.  My dealer is bring my comics there so I don't have to pay for a ride to the shop.  Kinda poetic since I got the first issue at the same con a year and a month ago.

----------


## Justin Jordan

> New issue out tomorrow right Justin?  I'll get it sunday when I go to a convention.  My dealer is bring my comics there so I don't have to pay for a ride to the shop.  Kinda poetic since I got the first issue at the same con a year and a month ago.


Yep, should be. We got our comps a couple weeks ago.

----------


## saul_on_the_road_to_damascus

> Yep, should be. We got our comps a couple weeks ago.


Cool I look forward to it.

----------


## Ragdoll

New issue was brutal. The art was cool for a one-off story. I don't know why I'm always shocked when the book gets super dark. The flashbacks are always way darker than the main plot lol. So the next issue should be awesome, as it is another backstory.

----------

